# Stacy Keibler ist Clooneys neuer Flirt



## beachkini (5 Aug. 2011)

​ 
Nur sechs Wochen, nachdem Hollywoodstar George Clooney die Trennung vom italienischen Model Elisabetta Canalis bekannt gegeben hat, gibt es offenbar bereits eine neue Frau an der Seite des Frauenschwarms: Stacy Keibler ist Model, Schauspielerin und Ex-Wrestlerin der Wrestling-Ligen World Championship Wrestling (WCW) und World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) – und verbrachte Medienberichten zufolge einige Zeit mit dem Schauspieler in dessen Villa am Comer See. 

Das US-Magazin "Life & Style Weekly" will aus dem Umfeld der beiden erfahren haben, dass sie heftig miteinander flirten. "Sie daten", sagte ein ungenannter Bekannter der Prominenten der amerikanischen „US Weekly“. "Sie kennen sie schon seit etwa fünf Jahren und mögen aneinander vor allem den Sinn für Humor." 

„Ich lache schon den ganzen Tag. Das Leben könnte nicht besser sein“, schrieb die schöne 32-Jährige nach ihrem Besuch bei George Clooney in Norditalien auf Twitter.

Sollte an dem Gerücht etwas dran sein, fragt sich, von welcher Dauer diese Liaison sein wird. Denn der 50-Jährige Hollywoodschönling betonte immer wieder, dass er für die Ehe nicht geschaffen sei. Das hat er nur einmal versucht, von 1989 bis 1993 mit der Schauspielerin Talia Balsam.

Bevor der Oscar-Preisträger mit Canalis zusammen war, war er mit der Kellnerin Sarah Larson liiert, kurz auch mit seiner Kollegin Renée Zellweger und mit dem britischen Model Lisa Snowdon.

Keibler war mit dem Schauspieler Geoff Stults („Eine himmlische Familie“) zusammen.


----------



## BlueLynne (5 Aug. 2011)

Raufen dauert meistens nicht lange


----------



## posemuckel (5 Aug. 2011)

Boah, die Welt ist sooo ungerecht!!!!!


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2011)

ich bin ein bisschen neidisch


----------



## DerMarx (6 Aug. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> ich bin ein bisschen neidisch



auf stacy oder george?^^


----------

